# Going to buy Molly a snowsuit!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This week we are going to get Molly a snowsuit as it's getting really cold and it's announcing snow for tomorrow ugh! I am thinking of getting her a Muttopia snow suit. Was wondering if anyone has one of these and would you recommend it? It seems like a good one this is what it looks like.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is going to be adorable in a snowsuit!!! :smow:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ren's depot here carry them so we are going to go this week. I called and the girl said the smallest one they have is a size 14 but it's for a 20 inch girth Molly's is only 16 so it might be a bit big but she said there are adjustable straps. I think it will be great if it fits no snowballs Last year she only wore little sweaters but she was just a baby so wasn't going for big romps in the snow this seems great! Not sure what color to get I'm thinking maybe Navy they have red and yellow but that seems too bright


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the expression on the dog model's face  
It would certainly stop snowballs forming, except maybe in her muzzle hair - it will be interesting to see what Molly thinks of it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love the expression on the dog model's face
> It would certainly stop snowballs forming, except maybe in her muzzle hair - it will be interesting to see what Molly thinks of it.


I'm sure at first it will be a struggle but she is good with her rain coat so maybe she won't mind it. It might make her walk funny at first though  She will probably feel like the Michelin Man


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Please hand over Molly's Canadian citizenship...lol.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Please hand over Molly's Canadian citizenship...lol.


I am having a blonde moment what does that mean??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> I am having a blonde moment what does that mean??


I am poking fun at you for buying her a snow suit...lol....she is canadian, she can handle the cold...I am only joking really, Lady would hate a snow suit, she loves rolling in the snow...does molly pocket get rather cold?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I love that it covers the paws as well. North Coast pets also have them in a smaller size.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have tried the booties on lady becuase that is one thing she doesnt like is snow between her pads, but she walks like bambi on ice, she cant figure it out


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I am poking fun at you for buying her a snow suit...lol....she is canadian, she can handle the cold...I am only joking really, Lady would hate a snow suit, she loves rolling in the snow...does molly pocket get rather cold?


Ha! You are funny! She doesn't really get cold it's more for my convenience no mess and only her head and paws to dry At my age I don't have the time or energy to melt big snowballs


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I have tried the booties on lady becuase that is one thing she doesnt like is snow between her pads, but she walks like bambi on ice, she cant figure it out


Ya not sure about the boots she would probably rip them off so maybe I won't put those on her. I have special doggie wax that you put on their pads. I don't mind wiping the paws but the under belly etc is just too much My black lab had booties when I walked her she was fine but in the house she didn't want to move it was so cute! Then sometimes they would get stuck in the snow and come off so it was a pain in the butt


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Doggie foot wax...does it work well?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Doggie foot wax...does it work well?


It's called Nutri-Vet pad guard wax. It helps prevent pad injury from salt etc..and not as much stuff sticks to her feet. It's great some people in my building use vaseline I guess that works pretty good too. I got it at petsmart


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In the country we don't have to worry about salt but we do have to worry about cold! Two hours of snowshoeing or hiking and Rufus trembles from head to toe. I love those snowsuits. I'd go with really bright, just because its easier for drivers to see them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph has one - I have yet to get ruby hers, hopefully we don't have snow forecast for tomorrow!!
It's a shame it's not yellow..... Molly looks good in yellow x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> It's called Nutri-Vet pad guard wax. It helps prevent pad injury from salt etc..and not as much stuff sticks to her feet. It's great some people in my building use vaseline I guess that works pretty good too. I got it at petsmart


does it leave marks on the floors after they come in?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> does it leave marks on the floors after they come in?


This would be preferable to the constant muddy floors I seem to have! C


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> does it leave marks on the floors after they come in?


No but I always wipe her feet when she comes in so not sure if you didn't?? I am a bit of neat freak


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph has one - I have yet to get ruby hers, hopefully we don't have snow forecast for tomorrow!!
> It's a shame it's not yellow..... Molly looks good in yellow x


It comes in red, navy and yellow. Not sure if I want yellow as it's so bright I will have to see what color they have at the store


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks really smart, I'm sure Molly would look great in one.
I used to be one of those people that thought 'Its a dog! it doesn't need a coat' when I saw one - only now do I realise they are really for the owners not the dog.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Looks really smart, I'm sure Molly would look great in one.
> I used to be one of those people that thought 'Its a dog! it doesn't need a coat' when I saw one - only now do I realise they are really for the owners not the dog.


You must not have seen the photo of Rufus covered in snow balls! In Canada curly haired dogs really DO need a coat if they live in the snow belt that is, and if they spend a good amount of time outdoors. I suppose I could clip him very short and hope an undercoat would develop, but that seems silly when they make waterproof warm full length coats. 

I think we'll get the red one for Rufus.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It comes in red, navy and yellow. Not sure if I want yellow as it's so bright I will have to see what color they have at the store


Ralph's is blue, I want a red for ruby - every night I mean to get the tape measure out to get the right size x
Deco yellow for Molly 
Them again she would look adorable in any colour x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph's is blue, I want a red for ruby - every night I mean to get the tape measure out to get the right size x
> Deco yellow for Molly
> Them again she would look adorable in any colour x


I like yellow but when she wears her raincoat everyone has to stop and make comments so our walks last way too long I'm thinking Navy would pull less attention


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will look forward to your review of this. I would like either an equafleece or a suit like that one. Can't decide. Go go go Renee... Buy it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Will look forward to your review of this. I would like either an equafleece or a suit like that one. Can't decide. Go go go Renee... Buy it!


I am if they have her size the smallest is a size 14 but it's for a 20 inch girth and Molly is only a 16 so hopefully it will fit her


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Going to look for Molly's muttopia tomorrow hope they have her size I guess the color choices are yellow, navy and red. My sister wants yellow I want navy less attention Not sure what we will end up with. They have limited sizes so not sure the smallest one will fit her? If not I will have to order online and hope for the best. What color would you pick if you had a Molly??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She suits yellow so well!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe this will help you decide.....
It came yesterday 16" but I'm going o have to send it back as its too big & long - I may also have to look at a short legged version for her little stumpers!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like red! Adorable, easy to see and cheerful for those dreary days in Feb and March. Also it brings good luck if you need any ghosts exorcised while exercising dogs.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Maybe this will help you decide.....
> It came yesterday 16" but I'm going o have to send it back as its too big & long - I may also have to look at a short legged version for her little stumpers!!


I love Ruby she is so cute! She looks adorable in her little suit! Red suits her well but I don't think it's Molly's color I think we will go either Navy or Yellow. Is that a muttopia? I love it. Ha! her little stumpers love it Molly is 15 inches long and 14 inches tall so will have to try it out in the store to see if it fits.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love Ruby she is so cute! She looks adorable in her little suit! Red suits her well but I don't think it's Molly's color I think we will go either Navy or Yellow. Is that a muttopia? I love it. Ha! her little stumpers love it Molly is 15 inches long and 14 inches tall so will have to try it out in the store to see if it fits.


I've re-ordered, but the only option in the short legged version is black, which isn't the best colour - I may have to stick or stich some reflective tape on it.
Shame as I love ruby in red x
Pics of Molly in hers please as soon as you can x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I've re-ordered, but the only option in the short legged version is black, which isn't the best colour - I may have to stick or stich some reflective tape on it.
> Shame as I love ruby in red x
> Pics of Molly in hers please as soon as you can x



Ya reflective tape or maybe velcro?? We are leaving soon the store opens at 9am and it's 8:30 now Hopefully she won't be too crazy at the store Ruby is definetly a red girl


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I like red! Adorable, easy to see and cheerful for those dreary days in Feb and March. Also it brings good luck if you need any ghosts exorcised while exercising dogs.


Does that include exorcising yellow dog!! Or what's left of it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been thinking a lot about that little yellow doggy. (as Dawn says I have WAY too much time on my hands!). Why don't you send what is left of him on a world wide cockapoo tour? Each of us can try to give him some local adventures with our dog(s), post the photos we take, and then send him on his way. Like a flat Stanley. Can you bear to part with him?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I've been thinking a lot about that little yellow doggy. (as Dawn says I have WAY too much time on my hands!). Why don't you send what is left of him on a world wide cockapoo tour? Each of us can try to give him some local adventures with our dog(s), post the photos we take, and then send him on his way. Like a flat Stanley. Can you bear to part with him?


It would be sort of like the Sisterhood of the travelling pants we could call it the cockapoo vs yellow dog body parts


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am dying to see Molly in a snowsuit!!! 
Ruby would look adorable in a trash bag!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I've been thinking a lot about that little yellow doggy. (as Dawn says I have WAY too much time on my hands!). Why don't you send what is left of him on a world wide cockapoo tour? Each of us can try to give him some local adventures with our dog(s), post the photos we take, and then send him on his way. Like a flat Stanley. Can you bear to part with him?


Oh course I could bare to part with it..... It's yukky and none existent, maybe if ruby gets yellow doggy the third for Christmas (if she's a good girl) then we will have to consider yellow doggy on a tour in the uk & across the pond??
It could be a Friday night post who's is yellow doggy with & where is he!???


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am dying to see Molly in a snowsuit!!!
> Ruby would look adorable in a trash bag!


Ha I bet ruby would love to be in a trash bag - still full of rubbish and food bits!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's yukky and none existent,


 Is he really non existant? I think the maimed, yukky, dog earred one should be the one to get the world tour. Not the boring pristine one. It could be like that garden gnome that traveled around a few years back.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is he really non existant? I think the maimed, yukky, dog earred one should be the one to get the world tour. Not the boring pristine one. It could be like that garden gnome that traveled around a few years back.


Ha it is still existing ..... Just, ruby begs me for it every day when I'm in the kitchen, in a funny low contented growl
I don't think it has long left in this world, if Ralph gets his chops on it one more time its a gonna!!!....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is he really non existant? I think the maimed, yukky, dog earred one should be the one to get the world tour. Not the boring pristine one. It could be like that garden gnome that traveled around a few years back.


That is a great idea!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That is a great idea!


Ha - I think we need to develop this......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I've been thinking a lot about that little yellow doggy. (as Dawn says I have WAY too much time on my hands!). Why don't you send what is left of him on a world wide cockapoo tour? Each of us can try to give him some local adventures with our dog(s), post the photos we take, and then send him on his way. Like a flat Stanley. Can you bear to part with him?


This is an amazing idea  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know - but look at the state of it!! Poor yellow doggy - I'm happy to send what's left of him anywhere global ..... Can you imagine if it got confiscated by customs.... Ha I wonder what they would make of it!?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know - but look at the state of it!! Poor yellow doggy - I'm happy to send what's left of him anywhere global ..... Can you imagine if it got confiscated by customs.... Ha I wonder what they would make of it!?


I think it would be fun we could snap a pic of our poo with mangled yellow dog he would be a legend travelling to unknown places! I love it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I think it would be fun we could snap a pic of our poo with mangled yellow dog he would be a legend travelling to unknown places! I love it


Well if enough poo owners are up for it why not?
Like I say it could be a funny weekly picture post - I shall get ruby a replacement and send the manky yucky yellow noiseless, leg less half-bodied yellow doggy the 2nd off into the big wide world!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well if enough poo owners are up for it why not?
> Like I say it could be a funny weekly picture post - I shall get ruby a replacement and send the manky yucky yellow noiseless, leg less half-bodied yellow doggy the 2nd off into the big wide world!


Molly wants him first


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly wants him first


She is more than welcome to "it" xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly wants him first


How about 3 countries in 3 weeks - us 3rd!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> How about 3 countries in 3 weeks - us 3rd!


I'd make that 5, England, Ireland, Scotland, America, Canada? We are talking countries and not states? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'd make that 5, England, Ireland, Scotland, America, Canada? We are talking countries and not states? X


Sent you a PM


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> How about 3 countries in 3 weeks - us 3rd!


Me fourth!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it would be fun kind of immature but hey guess we are all kids at heart blame it on our poo's and then Donna can take all the pictures and make one of her amazing collages


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I think it would be fun kind of immature but hey guess we are all kids at heart blame it on our poo's and then Donna can take all the pictures and make one of her amazing collages


We could have a where's yellow dog thread. 
Next year's calendar can be each poo with yellow dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We could have a where's yellow dog thread.
> Next year's calendar can be each poo with yellow dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a great idea Donna! Can you go through making another calendar They are gorgeous and it would be pretty cute! Maybe someone could make it a sticky thread so we don't lose it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

WAIT WAIT WAIT. 

Quebec is east of Ontario! Why does he go there first? Some one start a thread with a world map. We can plan his route in a logical way. Maybe Ireland first, then over the pond. He can end up back in England. I wonder if May would dare to take him to that fancy shmancy dog restaurant!? Who has enough computer prowess to post a map?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT.
> 
> Quebec is east of Ontario! Why does he go there first? Some one start a thread with a world map. We can plan his route in a logical way. Maybe Ireland first, then over the pond. He can end up back in England. I wonder if May would dare to take him to that fancy shmancy dog restaurant!? Who has enough computer prowess to post a map?


Ha! I wanted him first cause I was obsessed with him I think it's only fair I even started a yellow dog thread Tracey can decide how this will work she is very crafty after a box of wine Sorry Tracey I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will post what is left of this mucky yucky yellow dog, once he leaves here I will have no control on where he ends up..... It may even go transatlantic in a cross cross fashion.
Where yellow doggy goes ...... Nobody knows, we will just have to wait for him to pop up on here with the next chosen poo.
Ruby will cry daily for it - sitting begging me in that very low contented growl that she does, it will be like the laser crack withdrawal. X
Wouldn't it be great if he turned up on the beautiful miss darcys posh blog!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'd make that 5, England, Ireland, Scotland, America, Canada? We are talking countries and not states? X


Don't forget Northern Ireland! We are a country too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Don't forget Northern Ireland! We are a country too!


Ruth apologies on my ignorance! I did put Ireland - referring specifically to you guys. .....  x
I wonder how many air miles this piece of rubber will manage to clock up??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well he is your dogson so you should send him as you see fit.  

Whovever gets him should cut out and enclose the stamps used from the previous posting so at the end there will be a record and a nice collection of stamps.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder who will have it for Christmas dinner?? 
He is setting out on his travels tomorrow - so keep watching for where he will pop up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When do you start??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> When do you start??


I'm going to send it on its travels tomorrow......
Ha people will be shocked at the state of it if they request it and it turns up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you get all the addresses?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How will this work?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> How will this work?


Well I figured, I will send it to a person, they will receive it and post pics,
They will then request people to request yellow dog.
Hopefully more than one person will want it, by PM'ing the person who has it with their details.
The person who has yellow dog will then pick a person from the requests to send yellow doggy to - so if you request it, you won't know if your going to get it until it turns up in your post
And so on.....
It can be requested by a person more than once, so it may visit someone say twice.
If people really want it, they may have to request a few times before their turn comes up.
We will know where he ends up due to pics been posted - we just don't know where he will turn up next.
Does that make sense??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well I figured, I will send it to a person, they will receive it and post pics,
> They will then request people to request yellow dog.
> Hopefully more than one person will want it, by PM'ing the person who has it with their details.
> The person who has yellow dog will then pick a person from the requests to send yellow doggy to - so if you request it, you won't know if your going to get it until it turns up in your post
> ...


Oh yes. I get it! Oh I hope we get Yellow dog! How funny!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope customs doesn't do anything bad to him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I hope customs doesn't do anything bad to him!


I know!! Can you imagine what they would think of it if it was opened up??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh yes. I get it! Oh I hope we get Yellow dog! How funny!


I'm sure yellow dog will drop by NI to see Lola and nina! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it This is going to be so much fun! Tracey I think you should start a Yellow Dog thread and then everyone will know about it. You can put up his pictures and explain how he can be spooky and hide in strange places

Ruth I love your curiosity it made me laugh Can't wait to see where his travels take him but in the end he should come back to Tracey it's only fair cause little Rubby will want him back


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well I figured, I will send it to a person, they will receive it and post pics,
> They will then request people to request yellow dog.
> Hopefully more than one person will want it, by PM'ing the person who has it with their details.
> The person who has yellow dog will then pick a person from the requests to send yellow doggy to - so if you request it, you won't know if your going to get it until it turns up in your post
> ...


I love this!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

